# CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - WOW



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a five pack in my humidor for over 11 months and decided to give it a try last night.
I'm not a big fan of full body, full flavored cigars,...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - WOW


----------

